# Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.NTSC.XBOX360-iNSOMNi



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.NTSC.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
Region locked NA, PAL release is set for a few days after the NA release for once so it might hit any time from not on really.

Previous ultimate ninja storm games have largely succeeded in what they set out to do and are far better than most licensed stuff we see from cartoons these days when it comes to the home consoles.

Amazon words
 A STORM OF EPIC PROPORTIONS

The critically acclaimed NARUTO SHIPPUDEN™: Ultimate Ninja® STORM series is back in 2013 on PS3 and X360, celebrating the return of highly awaited boss battles and welcoming brand new features to revamp the game experience. More immersive, more faithful and more extreme, NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 will offer the most epic Naruto experience ever seen in a video game. Dattebayo!
Absolute Immersion

NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 offers the most immersive and epic Naruto game ever created.
Bigger Scale Boss Battles

Boss Battles are back and more impressive than ever before. Prepare to battle through an entire village in a huge boss battle with Nine-Tails.
Authentic Naruto Experience

Play through the anime-driven story mode and relive the most recent events of the animated series with a degree of faithfulness never-before-seen.
Nine-Tails Attacks Konoha

The Story mode starts out with the heated invasion of Nine-Tails! Help Hiruzen and Minato defend the village against Masked Man and Nine-Tails.

*Video*


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
__/\__
      \ ., /
   .  /_  _\
  /(  __\/ ~         .        __/(_____.     .       .  _/\_   .           .
 (  ~~ /____)\._____/(./(____<         /   __)\______)\_\^^/__/(____)\____/(
 \\   /       / _.   /__     ;\       (_/~~    /       /~  ~ /  ___   /_.  /__
  /  :   _.   \_\____\  > -(  /    ._     _.   \_ _.   \_   /     ____>\___\  )
 /    _  )|__  /. /_   //_  __\  __|\  ___\|__  /_)|__ _/   \ _  /  \   /    //
 \    \~~ .::)/  _~___/::.~~ (/\(    \(   `   )/      )/    _> \__  /  _____/:.
.:\_  _>       )/ Y | i  n  s  o  m  n  i  e  s :..::_/\__ /      )/~)/!Fs/sac
    )/         '  | |                               \    /Y       '
    '             |                        ..:.:::::/_`'_\::::.:.::.....
                  .                                 ~ \/ ~

                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:presents:.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                 Namco                                  / `
    |                                                                      |
 -//|___  Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.NTSC.XBOX360-iNSOMNi  ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
                                     /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                          DATE  :  26/02/2013                           / `
    |                                                                      |
    |                                                                      |
    |	 Platform...: XBOX360        |    Format....: ins-nsun3.iso        |
    |	 Filename...: ins-nsun3      |    Size......: 69 x 100 MB          |
    |	 Source.....: DVD            |    Publisher.: Namco                |
    |	 Region.....: USA            |    Languages.: MULTI                |
    |	                                                                   |
    |    www.namco.com/console/naruto-shippuden-ultimate-ninja-storm-3     |
    |                                                                      | 
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
             '                       /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
   |                                                                       |
   |   NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 will feature the most      |
   |   extensive character roster of any game so far in the series,        |
   |   letting fans engage with a huge number of their favorite            |
   |   personalities from the NARUTO SHIPPUDEN universe, be they friend    |
   |   or foe.                                                             |
   |	                                                                   |
   |   In story mode, players will be thrown into a series of              |
   |   thrilling adventures set in the village of Konoha, while the game's |
   |   electrifying fights will be punctuated with massive scale boss      |
   |   battles, including a fearsome confrontation with the gargantuan     |
   |   Nine-Tails.                                                         |
   |                                                                       |
-//|___                                                                 ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
   ::.       )/     )_______________         ______________(     \(       .::
    :        '                     /F0sT.sAc\                     `        :
    .                              ~~~~\/~~~~                              .
```


----------



## Devin (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going to grab this. I really enjoy the Naruto games on 360. Now I just need Sniper Ghost Warrior 2, Bioshock Infinite, and uh. Something else.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd play this if I had a 360.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2013)

Devin said:


> I'm going to grab this. I really enjoy the Naruto games on 360. Now I just need Sniper Ghost Warrior 2, Bioshock Infinite, and uh. Something else.


I would say i'd smack you at this, but im getting it on ps3.
;o;


----------

